# second hand smoke



## Unregistered (Apr 10, 2005)

I do not smoke, but was a few days agio i was exposed to some second hand smoke. i have a drug test in three weeks. Is there any chance i will test positive or am i worring too much??

thanks


----------



## Goldie (Apr 10, 2005)

You will definitely test positive. You would do better to tell the judge you picked up a brownie off the break table & ate it, not knowing it had mj in it - `cause he ain`t gonna buy that secondhand smoke story...


----------



## rasta (Apr 11, 2005)

after three weeks you will be  fine,,just drink a lot of water between now and then ,,peace,love,rastfari


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Hmmm...I have seen people lose their jobs over their mj level, although they SWORE it was "second - hand" smoke - unfortunately, very little is in the system naturally - over that and BOOM! you`re gone...


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 11, 2005)

no way man my friends probation officer said theres no way in hell it will show on a test even if your hot boxing a car theres no way


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

LOL - okay, okay


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 15, 2005)

you think im kidding ask a probation officer or a place where you get drug tests


----------



## Goldie (Apr 15, 2005)

Cincy, I`ve given drug tests...I know a little about it...


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 15, 2005)

read this 

Alice, 
I was at a party nine days ago, when my friends all started smoking pot. I didn't give in to the peer pressure. I didn't smoke any. But I did stay and hang around with them, and I think I got a little "contact buzz" from the second hand smoke. I'm in the military and have a random drug test tomorrow. Will second hand smoke show up in pee tests?? Please help me. 

Thank You 



Dear Reader, 
Attention! It's past tomorrow, so you either passed or failed your drug test. But for future reference, second-hand marijuana smoke  buzz producing, or not  can leave traces of the chemical tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) in your urine for a day or so after breathing the smoke. Usually, the amount is not enough to make you test positive. Most drug tests have intentionally high standards to avoid false positive results due to incidental ingestion of second-hand smoke. 

Hair testing (which is rarely done because the results are not as reliable as results from urine tests) can give information about someone's drug use over a longer time period, say a month or so, rather than just a few days (for most drugs), or a few weeks (with heavy marijuana smoking, for example). 

By the way, in order for you to test positive for THC, the marijuana smoke would have to be so thick that it would irritate the eyes of smokers and passive smoke breathers alike. Avoiding smoke-filled cars, unventilated rooms, and other enclosed smoky spaces can help ensure that you can hang out while your friends toke and still be clean for bugle call in the morning.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 15, 2005)

Cincy - never mind...you`re not getting it- lol


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 16, 2005)

goldie whats to get the amount is so low it won't show do some research your on the computer all day


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 16, 2005)

Still wondering in the dark here, you guys could help me out what a second hand smoke would be?


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 16, 2005)

like say your smokin and some one next to you isent that person is inhaling your second hand smoke thats coming out of your mouth or off the burning end of the joint or ciggerett


----------



## joe blow (Apr 17, 2005)

I tried to use that as an excuse for a positive test before.  My boss just laughed and fired me anyway.  The amount of THC from second hand smoke is minimal.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Bingo! Joeblow Sees The Light! This Is What I Have Been Saying - Thanks!


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks Cincy


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

I think it's going to depend on the person's body, and how much smoke they inhaled.  My opinion is that you'll test negative, becasue it's 3 weeks away.  Just drink lots of water to flush it out.  But don't take my word for it, I'd hate for you to get busted on my account.  I remember an incident here in Canada where an Olympic snow boarder was disqualified for inhaling second hand smoke 3 weeks before the competition.

I do know that Goldie has experience with this sort of thing though.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Yup. I do. Thats why I`ve laughed all the way through this thread - that guy is gonna try to blow smoke come test time, but it ain`t gonna work...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 18, 2005)

Um, I have smoked for... about 15 years while being in the job market. I have never tested positive for drugs. Is it just me ? Maybe. But this is what I do before a test. Starting two days before the test I drink so much water that I have to pee every 10 minutes. The day of the test I drink enough water to make my stomache hurt like it's going to burst when I sit down. Then I go to the test. by the time I get there I have to pee so bad. I go to the bathroom just before going into the testing building. And start drinking water till my eyes start to water. I gota go again in like 5 minutes. I'v always figured if you dont give the water enough time to absorb any wastes from your body. By drinking enough that your body just expells it because it is to saturated with water. That it will be like peeing plain water. Seems to work for me. But on the other hand. I'v also not done this and still passed. So liek I said before, It might just be me. Just make sure you tell them everything you can about what you had the day before. Poppy seeds show up as Opium in a drug test. Tell them you ate a poppy seed bagel the day before. Tell them you took an advil (or whatever pills they ask you about before you take the test) the morning before coming. Stuff like that.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 18, 2005)

DS, sounds like punishment to your body,  But great if that works for you.

So, what I hear it's very regular that these tests come up for you guys? I never heard about a drug test here before. I have never been tested for something like this.

It's crazy, one day they put a chip in your butt and can follow you all the way.

There are many products on the market that flushes your system. Do these work?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 18, 2005)

I have friends that have tryed them and said they worked. I have friends that have tryed the same ones and failed. I dont think anything realy works past any companys marketing pitch.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok, thanks for your answer.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 18, 2005)

That's funny MP. It's geting just about that bad. I have a union job and we get tested every 3 months or so. They say it's a random thing. But if you ever hear a rumor about someone goin out and getin trashed at a party that weekend. You can put money on it that they will be going down to pee in the next few weeks.

As it is right now. When I show up to work. If it is a day you take a drug test. They dont tell you. You show up. You punch in. A nurse and a manager and a union rep. take you by the arm, make you turn out all your pockets, and you have to pee right there and now. And you cant leave till you do, or your fired.

It's sad. But being a union job. If someone does get caught. They have 30 days to clean up and they get to take the test again. It's in the union contract.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 18, 2005)

And the only places you can get a job without taking a test anymore in the US are small mom and pop stores, shops, and stuff. Most company drivin work forces are drug tested.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 18, 2005)

Never knew that man, this is really quite freaky.

Where is this world going to?

Let we all be hippies and live in India


----------



## Goldie (Apr 18, 2005)

MarP, here in the States, mandatory random drug testing has been around for years. DS said it - you go to work, they pull you into the office and have you give the specimen right then & there - no warning at all. 

Most companies of any kind of any size do the random tests - if there is poor work performance, illness on the job, or an accident - off you go to be tested. And if the test is positive, most of the time you are just terminated.

A union contract might prevent that, but very few places are union here...

Another thing here is pre-employment screening - lots of people have to pass a drug test before they are put on the payroll.

I have known of a few companies with no screening at all, ever - those are the ones where the boss rolls up his own phat one & goes out on break with the boyz...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 18, 2005)

> I have known of a few companies with no screening at all, ever - those are the ones where the boss rolls up his own phat one & goes out on break with the boyz...



I guess people would be fighting to have a job there 

But all in all it quite bizarre I think.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 18, 2005)

It is a way of life with us here...people who smoke work at fast-food restaurants and at the small jobs, while corporate-minded people just quit, or don`t smoke at all. That is why cocaine is so popular here - it only stays in the system for 24 hours - one more reason to legalize marijuana.


----------

